# What Snake ???



## BROWNS (Aug 18, 2004)

First to get it right wins a donkey


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

Rat snake? not sure of the origin though


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Nope,not a rat snake...


----------



## Bryony (Aug 18, 2004)

its australian?


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 18, 2004)

There is a "granite" form of one of the stimsonis that look like that.


----------



## Bryony (Aug 18, 2004)

thats what i thought!
i remember these comming up b4......


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Nope Bry not Aussie,but closely related...

Sorry no donkey yet Fuscus....


----------



## Magpie (Aug 18, 2004)

Granite phase maculosa


----------



## Bryony (Aug 18, 2004)

it looks like the granite phase spotted python here
http://www.aussiepythons.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=4935&highlight=granite


----------



## Bryony (Aug 18, 2004)

its a Macklot's Python (Liasis mackloti mackloti)

he he he he


----------



## Magpie (Aug 18, 2004)

Well, it looks antaresia or liasis to me.


----------



## Bryony (Aug 18, 2004)

i want the donkey!!!!!!


----------



## saikrett (Aug 18, 2004)

PNG scrubby?


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 18, 2004)

Ground Boa? Candoia Carinata?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

Scaled snake with granite colored dots??/


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 18, 2004)

> PNG scrubby?



Nope...



> Well, it looks antaresia or liasis to me.



Getting there mags...no donkey yet tho..hehe..this is fun!!!


----------



## Bryony (Aug 18, 2004)

am i right?


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Nope Bry...no donkey for you....


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 18, 2004)

> Ground Boa? Candoia Carinata?



No donkey for you euther mooseman...lol

It's not a hybrid mongrel either incase anyone's wondering....


----------



## Bryony (Aug 18, 2004)

can i have a donkey anyway?
pretty pretty please  :lol:


----------



## kevyn (Aug 18, 2004)

Macklot's Python (Liasis mackloti mackloti)


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 18, 2004)

> can i have a donkey anyway?
> pretty pretty please



hehehe...nope..gotta get the answer right first...it's a cute little donkey too :wink: 

Come on Fusus,thought you'd've got this one....

First time i've found a snake i haven't recognised for a while so keep gussing guys


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 18, 2004)

BROWNS said:


> > Ground Boa? Candoia Carinata?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN! :cry: I want that Donkey! :wink:


----------



## Magpie (Aug 18, 2004)

Liasis Albertisii


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Arrrrh Kevyn!!!!

You win the donkey mate....

Tell you what,i'll send you 2 donkeys if you source me a yellow eyelash viper....pm me if you're keeen :lol:


----------



## Bryony (Aug 18, 2004)

moosenoose said:


> DAMN! :cry: I want that Donkey! :wink:



same here!!!
hey moosey lets roll him for it!
your going down browns! :twisted:


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 18, 2004)

From your hints, Its a PNG _liasis_ species or an american morph


----------



## Magpie (Aug 18, 2004)

lol, I was gonna say maclott's, but figured seing as how they are also found in australia and you said it wasn't australian....
Nah, lol to tell the truth I couldn't actually remember how it was spelt.


----------



## Bryony (Aug 18, 2004)

thats what i said browns! 
read my post on the other page.....he he he he


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 18, 2004)

Macklotti python (Liasis m. macklotti)
http://www.boidae.1go.dk/liasis m. macklotti.jpg


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 18, 2004)

Bryony said:


> moosenoose said:
> 
> 
> > DAMN! :cry: I want that Donkey! :wink:
> ...



HAHAHA Yeah! I'll drop down low & you push him over me! Plan! I like it! :wink: :lol: 

I was going to post this to buy myself some time! Thought it might keep you all busy for awhile while I did some investigating, but it came too late! Oh well! Here it is anyway!

http://www.miniclip.com/snake.htm


----------



## kevyn (Aug 18, 2004)

Browns I'm still looking for Eyelash Vipers. It's illegal to import Pitvipers and true Vipers into British Columbia so I'm stuck looking for domestic ones. Not alot of those going around in Canada I'm affraid. And to tease me further, Reptiles Magazine (North America) put out an all venomous issue with Eyelash Vipers on the cover. 

You're opening quite the can of worms with your thread Browns. Last time this started it became quite competative with Marc and myself.


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 18, 2004)

> its a Macklot's Python (Liasis mackloti mackloti)
> 
> he he he he
> 
> ...



hehehehe...made me go back and look too....


----------



## Bryony (Aug 18, 2004)

he he he he
made you look


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

Does this mean i missed out on the donkey


----------

